# The peak in HGH topics



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Where have all the HGH topics come from recently.

Its an issue I have been considering recently, and suddenly all the topics are popping up everywhere.

The same with Keto diets.

Is this something to do with summer coming on?


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

For me it's a case of gh costs a fraction of what it did a few years ago and I can now afford it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like the idea of a big chin and distended belly so will give it a go soon


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I suppose theyre good reasons. I like to spread it on toast.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i snort it off a hairless quim lol but seriously id use it for strength and feeling good .


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Its summer time so the interest in what magic GH can offer peaks, for best results id run it year round personally, love the stuff!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Its summer time so the interest in what magic GH can offer peaks, for best results id run it year round personally, love the stuff!


would you say that it increases strength too ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Not directly, the gains from GH are minimal and subtle unless hi dosing IME

If your looking for strength gains then tren & oxy are what you after.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Not directly, the gains from GH are minimal and subtle unless hi dosing IME
> 
> If your looking for strength gains then tren & oxy are what you after.


yeah thats what ive just done but i need to keep my weight around the 105kg mark so wanted to hit hgh during my off cycle period creating more muscle cells over time to increase my strength , i am looking into the gh blast theory on here but need to find how i react to gh first .


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The hyperplasia created by GH through IGF is again a slow and subtle process (unless blasting/hi dosing) so again its more of a long term investment.

It is a very useful tool if you are feel you are ready for it to utilise while taking time off of AAS though, both for the physical benefits and also the mental side of still feeling like your using something, so many fall away from the focus they put into their training as soon as they come off.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Where have all the HGH topics come from recently.
> 
> Its an issue I have been considering recently, and suddenly all the topics are popping up everywhere.
> 
> ...


Indirectly- every summer my girl goes "ohhh aaaahhh" at the RIPPED guys... so thought this summer I better be one!


----------

